# Nova Lasers Product Review !!!! X-Series Laser - the X-85 !



## SenKat (May 16, 2007)

Watch this space for a review of their X-series lasers and an assortment of optics ! I will be filling out this post this evening most likely with LOTS of info, and impressions ! Here's their web info, so you can get a preview of the assortment of items they carry : NOVA LASERS


----------



## Patriot (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Nova Lasers Product Review !!!!*

Looks pretty neat. Looking forward to reviews.


----------



## Daedal (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Nova Lasers Product Review !!!!*

Very nice. I'm in for buying a couple things. But they don't ask aboutt he AR coatings for the Beam Splitter 
http://www.novalasers.com/NOVAstore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=6&idproduct=21

Thanx;
DDL


----------



## SenKat (May 17, 2007)

Rather than this be a product megathread - to be fair to Novalasers, I will start a new thread for each of their products they sent for review - one of which IS the cube beamsplitter ! I took some good pics last night, first impression of the X-85, X-series laser is : WOW ! I will post more details, and an in depth review later today !!


----------



## picrthis (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Nova Lasers Product Review !!!!*



SenKat said:


> Watch this space for a review of their X-series lasers and an assortment of optics ! I will be filling out this post this evening most likely with LOTS of info, and impressions ! Here's their web info, so you can get a preview of the assortment of items they carry : NOVA LASERS


Yea I have looked at that site before, they look like they are made by CNI and sold by DL's too, they call them their Viper series and are a little cheaper than nova. Would be nice though to see how they test-out, looking forward to your review.


----------



## SenKat (May 17, 2007)

To start out, my initial impression was, WOW they sure shipped this stuff FAST ! The packaging was very sturdy, and they used perfect techniques to ensure that the items inside were not damaged in transit. This review will be completely centered around their X-85 Laser, a 532nm rated at 85mw that retails for $219.00 US. These lasers are individually tested by the manufacturer prior to shipment to Nova Lasers. They then take each laser and perform initial testing using a *Gentec Solo PE Graphing Laser Power and Energy Meter* to determine the classification under which they will be sold. Here is information from Nova Lasers regarding their testing procedures for product classification : 

_X-Series and Alpha Series are tested as follows: 3 consecutive 20 second tests are graphed and the average output power tabulated. The median of the three average output power readings is selected as the output power rating. - so we basically test these for 1 minute straight. We do not test these lasers for a longer period of time consecutively due to their design._


Just prior to shipment, after the laser is sold, they perform one more QA check, using an *Edmund Optics Laser Check Power Meter*.

The box that it was shipped in had a sticker on the outside of it with the peak output power, the average output power, and the serial number of the laser. Below is a picture of the box, and the case that comes with each X series laser:







Here is a shot of the inside of that SWEET looking case, which secures shut with the rotation of the lever on front, with the laser in its' cut out. The inside of the case is cut out to allow the laser to fit well cushioned, with cutouts for the laser itself, an extra set of batteries, lenses, and accessories which include a lense holder. Please note, the green dot in the top right was the sticker that was covering the aperature of the laser - more about that in a bit :






The X-85 comes without batteries, and an aperature sticker over the aperature to prevent any debris from entering the aperature during shipping, and handling. The sticker has a spot in the center - that part is not sticky, so there is no chance of you getting the sticky stuff down inside your aperature !
The laser itself, handles like many pen style lasers, heavy, but light weight enough in the hands to provide lots of fun times with it. The button on these lasers is a momentary on/off button with a rubber outside that you depress to activate it.






The safety features of this laser are fairly standard with most of the pen variety - an aperature laser emissions warning sticker. The X series of lasers can be taken one step further, as Nova Lasers does provide a tailcap safety key-lock as an option for $14.99 ! This is the first time I have seen a pen-style laser that has that degree of safety as an option.







The beam quality of the X-85 was observed to be excellent. This shot was taken from 6 feet away - the beam is terminating on my garage door.






Here is a shot of it at the aperature (sorry it appears a little fuzzy) :






Both of the preceding pictures were taken at 8:30pm CST - LOTS of daylight still outside - I have a 100Watt incandescent (clear bulb) light in the garage shining overhead as well. You can clearly see the beam from within mildly shaded areas, at dusk, and again at dark - the beam jumps out at you, VERY bright ! I will add on to this review with power measurements, more pictures, and with the beam statistics. Stay tuned !


----------



## Aseras (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Nova Lasers Product Review !!!!*

Is that a cni laser ( looks like one and I've seen the same keyswitch on cni's IR lasers handhelds )


----------



## stevetexas (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Nova Lasers Product Review !!!!*

looks good so far... what was the $$$ for the setup you are using??


----------



## SenKat (May 17, 2007)

The X-85 retails for $219.00 US. Here is a link to the X-series page, that outlines the prices, and gives you more information on each particular model. I also updated the review with this information.

LINK



Yes, Nova Lasers sells lasers manufactured by CNI. Good eye !


----------



## comozo (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Nova Lasers Product Review !!!!*

I can't tell or find on the site what size batteries are used with each series do you know Senkat ? 
Never mind I found the answer, I didn't scroll down far enough.


----------



## SenKat (May 17, 2007)

The X series uses AAA Batteries, The Alpha series uses AA Batteries, The Nova series uses a rechargable Lithium Ion battery (Included with a charger). Follow the link for a chart outlining the specifications of their various models: LINK


----------



## picrthis (May 17, 2007)

The alpha series looks good. too bad they have the key switch & dongle on them to operate; I like the size, batteries, and the price isn't too bad.
I understand why it has those "safety" features on there, just don't like them.

The Nova series to me, is just another PGIII; tons of those out there.

I'll stay tuned for some real world stats from you on the laser your testing driving.
Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## Apex007 (May 17, 2007)

Wow, it is so nice to see a company listing the peak and average output of your laser right on the box! Definitely makes me feel more comfortable purchasing from them as opposed to a vendor where you just have to hope that they're giving you what you paid for.

Also, the case they provide is outstanding compared to any other company I've seen (except when you get into the big PGL-IIIs, most of them come with a nice container)

I think I may have to consider a purchase from these people! I love my enVee but want a pen sized powerhouse to carry too.

Thanks for the review


----------



## SenKat (May 17, 2007)

Apex007 - stay tuned, MUCH more to come ! I will be doing a few more threads reviewing their optics and accessories as well !


----------



## Gazoo (May 17, 2007)

SenKat said:


> Apex007 - stay tuned, MUCH more to come ! I will be doing a few more threads reviewing their optics and accessories as well !



I think I am just as impressed with the case the laser comes in. Looking forward to the rest of your review.


----------



## nero_design (May 17, 2007)

That looks great with the key lock (nice touch for safety conscious people) and I like the shipping/storage box. Can't see the box as cost effective for them but it should impress new buyers and is an ideal storage case. An individually tested and written output is a nice touch too. Congrats!


----------



## Daedal (May 18, 2007)

Very nice. I love that case above everything else. The beam seems thin and solid, especially considering it is not aided and in a well-lit room.

I am very impressed. 

Thanx SenKat and NOVA, hope to do business soon 

DDL


----------



## SenKat (May 18, 2007)

As an FYI - I smoke (WAY too much) but I was not smoking at the time I took the picture - I wanted NOTHING to disturb my picture taking, and showing off this laser !:naughty:


----------



## SenKat (May 20, 2007)

*Output power update and beam specs for the X-85 from NOVA LASERS !*

Output power update, and beam specs !!

For the beam specs to make sense - you really need to look at Psuedo's divergence calculator located here : LINK. If you use this divergence calculator, it allows for an average Mrad divergence measurement with using a specific set of known constants (_the distance_). I measured the divergence of this laser at both 100 feet, and 200 feet. As I do not have any more sophisticated ways of measuring the divergence, I went by my house's survey - and the distances quoted on it were where I got the 200 feet, and 100 feet measurements. I went back to verify, and using my handy-dandy measuring tape - it is exactly dead on accurate ! So - if you have that divergence window open, and you plug in the following measurements - at 200 feet, the beam diameter was 2.25 inches, and at 100 feet, the beam diameter was exactly 1.125 inches - it came in at *.938Mrad* for divergence, which is better than what Nova Lasers states - an average of <1.2Mrad !!!
I ran MANY output power tests with the Nova Lasers X-85 and my readings were a tiny bit different from the readings they posted on the carton that it came in. Now keep in mind that they measure the output power level *TWICE* prior to shipment, which in fact is an excellent method of Quality Assurance. I measured the output level *over a period of fifteen minutes* - following the recommended duty cycle of 100sec on, and 10sec off - the total time measured was 16.66667 minutes !

My readings were this - *the laser NEVER dropped below 94.2mw !!!*
My readings for PEAK output power were : *109.04mw*
The average output power level for this laser reads as *98.63mw !!!*

_The readings on the carton were : PEAK output power - 100.7mw_
_AVG. output power - 90.5mw_

So - my _LPM-1 laser power meter_ agreed with their findings mostly, although I tested the output a little bit more strenuously than they did - they take an average reading over a two minute test period _(also following the recommended duty cycle)_. Now...WHY was this laser not classified at a higher power level, and then sold as that, and increasing their profit ? Well, I cannot answer that, but I do know that their next level of classification for the X-series lasers is 105mw !!! I can safely state that they do not want to OVER-classify a laser, and they would rather sell the laser at a lower power level, so you get more than what you expect. The average end user will not have a laser power meter - although most of the folks on here are NOT average users ! 
In this series of beam shots - it is 12pm CST, with my garage door closed, for darkness to show off the beam at its best - although the beam of this laser CAN be seen in an inside environment, with normal lighting my camera just does not do a great job of capturing that ! (It could NOT be the photographer, now could it ? :laughing: )














Here's a few videos as well :
Video 1 - Short Safety Lecture (My daughter INSISTED) Buy goggles HERE
Video 2 - Short Tape Cutting Demo
Video 3 - Lighting Matches !

In summary, I can only say that this laser is most definitely worth the purchase price, especially if every laser sold by Nova fits into this same quality range, and power !!
Well done, Nova Lasers - you have convinced me to be a customer, that is for certain !

_*NEXT UP - Nova Lasers' Optics and accessories review.....new thread, coming today !*_


----------



## picrthis (May 20, 2007)

Well done Senkat, might have to look into one of those.


----------



## Gazoo (May 20, 2007)

I agree...very nice review. And thanks for the video:twothumbs


----------



## Kenom (May 20, 2007)

WOW! heh DROOL! heh heh WOW! I'm hella impressed with the case, and the other items they have available there. Like... X-series lens holder with optics. I'm sure he got one of those too. WOW! Heh, heh, heh. SHUT UP BUTTHEAD.


----------



## SenKat (May 20, 2007)

Yeah - I will not be able to review ALL the optics "stuff" they crammed in the box tonight - man, good thing this camera is digital - I would be spending a FORTUNE to develop film right now !


----------



## SenKat (May 20, 2007)

Okay, sorry for the letdown folks, but I ran outta time tonight for filming - but the diffraction gratings, and the lense holder accessory are gonna knock your socks off !


----------



## Kenom (May 21, 2007)

WOOT! WOOT! I'm looking forward to seeing pics of this. I love the lens holder accessory.


----------



## Apex007 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks to your great review I decided to go ahead and order an X-105 last night, I can't wait for it to arrive. Thanks again SenKat!

Naturally I'll post a mini review when mine arrives too :twothumbs


----------



## X_Marine (Jun 4, 2007)

Great review.
Love the vids, and sold on the goggles thanks Kat. ')

ThanX
X.


----------



## SenKat (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks, guys - I had a BLAST doing the review - now that CPF is back up and running, I have some posting to catch up on !  I will be posting the optics and accessories review, as well as a Dragon LAser's Blue laser review !


----------



## Kenom (Jun 5, 2007)

He is supposed to be sleeping. Not postiing. It's good to see he is so dedicated.


----------



## SenKat (Jun 5, 2007)

Heh....yes Dad !  Going now


----------



## Kenom (Jun 5, 2007)

just teasing htere big guy and noting your dedication to enlightening us.


----------



## Conceptcar3 (Jun 5, 2007)

wow this laser really seems awesome... I may have to pick one of these up.


----------



## SenKat (Jun 5, 2007)

Let me know if you do - I can help out a bit on the bottom line ! :naughty:


----------



## SenKat (Jun 10, 2007)

Shooting star !!!





NOVA Beamshot..........




The new dawn of green lasers....




Last "sky" shot


----------



## Praxxis (Jul 20, 2007)

I just wanted to take a second and thank SenKat for this excellent review. I read it over the weekend, and ordered an X-85 with some optics on Sunday night. I just got it in the mail this morning and it is everything I was hoping for.

While waiting for it, I registered for these forums and have read just about every thread in the Laser section. This has been a great resource for understanding how to safely operate my laser, as well as legal and other issues around high powered lasers. Keep up the good work all.

Once I have some time, I will see if I can get some creative _indoor_ shots of it in action that I can share.


----------



## laserlover2008 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nova Lasers's portable are are very good !The qualtiy is super!I ever buy from them!


----------



## SenKat (Feb 22, 2008)

Talk about thread revival !


----------

